# A cuddly Hedgehog??



## Jaylene (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi Everyone! I got my hedgie on the 21st and she is very friendly and sweet. I hold her several times a day and She loves to cuddle with me and only me? Is this a normal behavior. Also when my boyfriend and I play with her on the floor she always just runs right at me and wants to cuddle in my arms. I love it but just want to make sure she feels comfortable in her environment. Also I think she is quelling now and so she hisses a lot more than she was. Is this cause she is in pain? Also she squeaks too. and purrs sometimes when she is super comfy. I also never knew they like there belly rubbed. She loves it. she turns for me. lol kinda cool. 

Oh should i be giving her a bath now while she is quelling?

Thanks yall

Jaylene & Ohno


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds like you've got a great little snuggler!  Some hedgies just don't get too curious about exploring and would rather snuggle right in and sleep on you instead. If you haven't already tried though, sometimes it can help if you make sure the room is plenty warm (same temp as her cage, maybe, 73-75*) and keep the lights low. Lily was never much of an explorer, she always wanted to sleep on me, but the couple times I got her to have fun in a play area, I did both of those things, and also hid treats around the play area for her to find. Sounds like she's just a cuddly girl though, and loves her mama. 

If she's quilling, an oatmeal bath would definitely help soothe her skin and soften a bit to make her feel better.


----------



## Jaylene (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you very much! So do you have a new hedgehog now? I noticed that it said r.i.p to lilly. I'm very nervous about her nails. Do they do good with that kind of thing? I've only done dogs nails. lol


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't, unfortunately. I can't afford another quillbaby right now, and my dad's not fond of the idea anyway (and I still live at home). So I'll have to wait until I move out and have some money saved up to rescue a hedgie. 

Nails can be challenging for new owners, but the best way to get them used to it is to start early and do it often - play with her feet even when you're just cuddling and get her used to handling her legs and paws. When you do need to clip nails, try and keep it relaxed & low-key, and just do a few nails at a time. Do more if you can, but try to end it on a good note, with everyone still calm and relaxed. Hopefully that'll set her up for not giving you too much trouble throughout her life. It can be nearly impossible for some hedgies, though. If she really refuses to let you, and they really need to be clipped, doing them in the bath is another good method - most hedgehogs won't ball up in water, and the warm water softens their nails up. Doing it underwater can also soften the "clip" noise from the clippers, which can startle some hedgies.


----------

